# keep them in your prayers



## DEAD EYE (Mar 30, 2012)

My son jeff left us to go be with lord yesterday. his hand gun fired hitting him in the head , doctors did everything they could save him but their was to much damage he has two boys harley & luke  ages 6 &2 and heather is wife . i'm just asking for gon friends to keep them in your prayers thank you scott


----------



## holler tree (Mar 30, 2012)

sorry for your loss brother our prayers go out to you and the family.


----------



## aharper (Mar 30, 2012)

sorry for your lose prayers for you and ya family


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 30, 2012)

Deadeye,

My sincere Prayers are going up for your entire family tonight. and my deepest sympathy to your family at this tragic time.


----------



## redtick (Mar 30, 2012)

It's done scott, so sorry for your loss. I lost my son in a car accident in 1999 and know somewhat how you feel. Our prayers will be with you, I believe that prayers and god will get your family thru this.


----------



## Headshot (Mar 30, 2012)

Added my prayers for you and your family.  Sorry for you tragic loss.


----------



## kracker (Mar 30, 2012)

Done.


----------



## gemcgrew (Mar 30, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. Will be praying for your family.

Glenn & Jen


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 30, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## mattech (Mar 30, 2012)

Prayers sent. Sorry for you loss.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 30, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.   Prayers sent.


----------



## Gumswamp (Mar 30, 2012)

Prayers sent.  Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Mar 30, 2012)

Couldn't imagine the pain you or the family is going through. Will be keep you and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Mar 30, 2012)

Words fail me.  My deepest sympathies, I cannot imagine...

I will pray about it.


----------



## shawnrice (Mar 30, 2012)

sorry for your loss, prayers sent


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 30, 2012)

Sory for your loss.


----------



## Mtn Hunter (Mar 30, 2012)

I've got a son and cant bear to think of losing him. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Cottontail (Mar 30, 2012)

Scott we are praying for you and your family.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Mar 30, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss, Prayers sent.... my heart sure goes out to you and your family.
 lost my oldest 4 years ago, so I know what you are going thru. praying for strength during your time of sorrow.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 30, 2012)

My heart hurts for you and his little family. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## mlandrum (Mar 30, 2012)

Your family is in our Prayers


----------



## Oldstick (Mar 30, 2012)

Prayers sent from our family. 

Like many others have said, we have had more than our share of heartaches but couldn't even imagine how something like this could feel, as the parents of three ourselves.


----------



## p&y finally (Mar 30, 2012)

Prayers sent from the Childers family. 
Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## rydert (Mar 30, 2012)

Prayers sent for you and your family...


----------



## 700Man (Mar 30, 2012)

So Sorry for your Loss. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Chuck Terry (Mar 30, 2012)

So sorry!  Your entire family will be in our prayers!


----------



## John Slaughter (Mar 30, 2012)

i was good freinds with jeff went to school with him and hung out every weekend with him for years many many good memeroies. so sorry for ur loss he was a real good person.


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 30, 2012)

You are in our prayers.


----------



## Sargent (Mar 30, 2012)

My sincerest prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Hardwood (Mar 30, 2012)

God bless yall< prayers sent


----------



## bluetickdog (Mar 30, 2012)

Ill be praying for youll


----------



## thomas gose (Mar 31, 2012)

Scott thats terrible!! keeping yall in my thoughts!!!!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Mar 31, 2012)

Deepest sympathies sent from my family to yours.


----------



## Huntress (Mar 31, 2012)

Prayers for you and your family.  So sorry for the loss of your son.


----------



## Eddy M. (Mar 31, 2012)

so sorry about your loss


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Mar 31, 2012)

Im sorry for your loss the family will remain in my prayers


----------



## MR.444 (Mar 31, 2012)

Scott you & your daddy keep me posted.cuzzin Wayne


----------



## hollfire3 (Mar 31, 2012)

Sorry  to hear prayers sent!


----------



## DEAD EYE (Mar 31, 2012)

I would like to thank everyone for their thought's and prayers. Jeff was a organ donor and they called us yesterday  and told us that his organs saved the live's of 5,  and two of the 5 were children his heart valves went to them we know that is what jeff would have wanted . thanks again for your prayers . scott


----------



## rabbit hunter (Mar 31, 2012)

Praying now


----------



## Bkeepr (Mar 31, 2012)

So sorry for you and the family, glad that Jeff saved lives even though he lost his.  Praying for you all.


----------



## riskyb (Mar 31, 2012)

prayers sent, sorry for your loss brother, best wishes to all


----------



## georgia357 (Mar 31, 2012)

Very sorry to hear about your son.  Prayers sent to his family and friends.


----------



## oldways (Mar 31, 2012)

prayers sent, God be with you and your family.


----------



## drenalin08 (Mar 31, 2012)

Sorry for your loss ill keep you in my prayers.


----------



## fredw (Mar 31, 2012)

Scott, such sad news.  You and the family will be in my prayers.


----------



## spaz1 (Mar 31, 2012)

So sorry for your loss prayers for you and your famliy.


----------



## Todd_GA_CO_09 (Mar 31, 2012)

Scott, I'm sorry brother. I just heard about today......my prayers are with yall.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 31, 2012)

Prayers for all involved sent from here.


----------



## Twitcher (Mar 31, 2012)

From a father that has also lost a son with young children when he left us, our prayers go to you and your family.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 1, 2012)

Prayers sent. May the comfort of the Lord be with your family.


----------



## swampcat95 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Prayer*

Deepest Sympathy in your time of loss.  We will be praying for you.


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Apr 2, 2012)

Prayers sent.Please let Mr.Johnny know about arrangements.


----------



## buckeyebunnyhunter (Apr 2, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Apr 2, 2012)

God Bless your family. Prayers sent


----------



## gabulldawg (Apr 2, 2012)

You and your entire family are in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## jlb54 (Apr 2, 2012)

Prayers sent to everyone.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Apr 2, 2012)

Praying! , Sorry for your loss.


----------



## CAL90 (Apr 2, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss. Prayers sent for you and your family


----------



## Faithrider (Apr 3, 2012)

I will continue to pray for your family.


----------



## Handgunner 45-70 (Apr 4, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, prayers sent to you and the whole family.


----------



## DEAD EYE (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks again for everyones thoughts and prayers. thank you scott


----------



## old blue dog (Apr 4, 2012)

Prayers sent from me and my family to you and your family. May God bless ya'll thru this time.


----------



## Mr W. (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh my! Prayers are sent for everyone envoled. I'm sooooooo sorry!


----------



## bamaboy (Apr 4, 2012)

God please be with this family in this time of need! Please God wrap your strength and loving arms around everyone involved! God thank you for the good that has come out of this tough situation! This is my prayer on this day for this family! AMEN!!!!


----------



## ROBD (Apr 4, 2012)

Prayer's to you and your family, sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 5, 2012)

So sorry for this tragic event.
May God bless his soul, and his family.


----------

